# How do you burn energy?



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

My girl is 10 weeks old today with a bunch of energy, getting into everything. Even playing in the backyard it's hard to get her attention with anything other than a bully stick and treats, even with them, it's hard. 

Multiple short training sessions a day, playing in the backyard(but short attention), playing in the house, chew toys. At least every other day I take her somewhere with me, which probably tires her out the most. What do you all do with puppies this age?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Here are some good ideas, this is the type of things I do with my dogs. It also serves to set up some excellent early imprinting that will pay off down the road.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm asking around to see if anyone has ideas for places like this. The only places near me that I can think of are packed with other dogs. Also, she will eat just about anything with the change(rocks, bark, chewing cement), I'm worried she'd get her mouth on something dangerous.

I want to take her fishing, golf courses that allow, etc. but obviously very young and hard to keep her attention long enough. Puppy classes start in 10 days *phew*


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Another idea is a soft toy tied to a 4 or 5ft rope.Run around and let her chase the toy and catch it occasionally.Hold it over her head,she'll sit.Move it down she'll lie down.Run with it close to your waist,she's heeling.Run backwards,recall.
Try playing 2 ball.It can be exhausting to stay enthusiastic and keep a puppy's attention!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

If your puppy is prone to chewing on rocks, he is going to find some to chew on no matter where you go. Chewing on rocks, if not the result of a medical condition, is usually the result of anxiety, frustration, or mere boredom. All of which can be alleviated with adequate physical exercise and mental stimulation. 

Many trainers recommend physical exercise prior to training. A puppy loaded up with pent up energy can have a hard time paying attention.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

Your puppy needs fresh experiences away from home, should visit one new place a day, have one new experience a day, and it doesn't have to be far away from your home, could be just another street to explore.
Letting them to socialize and play with other puppies of the same age and weight, look for a friend for her in your area.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I think I was underestimating what type of exercise she can do at this point. We just got back from a 10 min walk/run (area she's never been). This was right after she woke up from a nap, and now she is just chewing/relaxing. I think a non dog park, where I can put her on a longer leash and run around with her is going to be my go to. I will mix things up, hopefully I'll be able to find a low key place to hike with her, and things will open up once she has all her shots.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MT523 said:


> Thanks for the help. I think I was underestimating what type of exercise she can do at this point. We just got back from a 10 min walk/run (area she's never been). This was right after she woke up from a nap, and now she is just chewing/relaxing. I think a non dog park, where I can put her on a longer leash and run around with her is going to be my go to. I will mix things up, hopefully I'll be able to find a low key place to hike with her, and things will open up once she has all her shots.


I would be very careful of any exercise on manmade surfaces and to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I would be very careful of any exercise on manmade surfaces and to keep it to a minimum.


Will do. Is grass/dirt the safest? Minimize/NO to concrete and rocks?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I do grass and dirt whenever possible. I will do concrete or other manmade surfaces if in a hurry and that is all that is available at the moment, which is seldom. It is best for their joints.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

Since I started to notice a net of long cuts diced my dogs' paws, I put boots on them, because it's virtually impossible to avoid glass and bramble spikes, walking on paving and jumping onto small stones. Puppies would allow to put anything on them, a grown up would not. It is better to train your puppy to wear a muzzle and boots even if you don't intend to use them very often: 
ATHLETIC & ORTHOPAEDIC DOG SHOES, DOG BOOTS & PET FOOTWEAR
Hiking in boots along the streets - yes, but cycling with your dog - no. Cycling - is another lovely method to spend your youngster's energy you may like to learn in the future.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

WembleyDogsUK said:


> Since I started to notice a net of long cuts diced my dogs' paws, I put boots on them, because it's virtually impossible to avoid glass and bramble spikes, walking on paving and jumping onto small stones. Puppies would allow to put anything on them, a grown up would not. It is better to train your puppy to wear a muzzle and boots even if you don't intend to use them very often:
> ATHLETIC & ORTHOPAEDIC DOG SHOES, DOG BOOTS & PET FOOTWEAR
> Hiking in boots along the streets - yes, but cycling with your dog - no. Cycling - is another lovely method to spend your youngster's energy you may like to learn in the future.


That's something to think about. I will be training her to wear a muzzle incase of an emergency. 

By the way other than eating an hour after we got back and a bathroom trip outside, she's been sleeping ever since we got back… A little over 2 hours from 10-15 minutes of walking/running in a new place.

I imagine this will make crate training a little easier. She sleeps in the crate at night, but difficult to get her to sleep in it longer than 30 or so minutes during the day, even when I think she's tired.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> A little over 2 hours from 10-15 minutes of walking/running in a new place


Overexercising is bad too. By the way, it could be not a bad idea to do her skeleton scans and ask your vet about it, because some exercising can lead to pain in joints later in age.


----------



## BrodyRoo (Aug 10, 2016)

Bone scans on a ten week old puppy to confirm it can withstand a minimal amount of exercise (15 minute walk is minimal, imo)? Is that common practice? Because it sounds way over the top, to me...

10-15 minutes of leashed exercise every few hours should not be enough to cause damage (long term or otherwise) to a normal, sound dog.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm curious where you are located. I'm in NY in a pretty densely populated region (greater Rochester) and I can get away. I've found its more the time you go and if you are willing to get a little dirty. 
Your puppy is at a great age to allow off leash walking. I've done this with my boxer when he was a puppy, and now with my gsd. They want to be with you, and will learn to watch you. If you can find a creek even better. I add diatomaceous earth to my dogs food to prevent parasites being ingested.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> I'm curious where you are located. I'm in NY in a pretty densely populated region (greater Rochester) and I can get away. I've found its more the time you go and if you are willing to get a little dirty.
> Your puppy is at a great age to allow off leash walking. I've done this with my boxer when he was a puppy, and now with my gsd. They want to be with you, and will learn to watch you. If you can find a creek even better. I add diatomaceous earth to my dogs food to prevent parasites being ingested.


You'd think in CO I could find a few places, but it's hard to find a place without a lot of other dogs. I got a couple suggestions from people but so far they are suburban reservoirs where I assume a lot of dogs go but will check them out. Thanks for the supplement advice. I'm still a little worried she'd get something she's not suppose to at this point.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

MT523 said:


> You'd think in CO I could find a few places, but it's hard to find a place without a lot of other dogs. I got a couple suggestions from people but so far they are suburban reservoirs where I assume a lot of dogs go but will check them out. Thanks for the supplement advice. I'm still a little worried she'd get something she's not suppose to at this point.


I picked up a book of 200 waterfalls in central NY and western NY. This has helped tremendously. I'm not sure you have anything like that, but maybe a start. Its great that you aren't like some people that just want a decoration for a dog. Good luck!


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> I picked up a book of 200 waterfalls in central NY and western NY. This has helped tremendously. I'm not sure you have anything like that, but maybe a start. Its great that you aren't like some people that just want a decoration for a dog. Good luck!


Thats a good idea and thanks


----------



## FarNorthTess (Jul 29, 2016)

You may be surprised at how many people leave their dogs at home. 

I was one of the few that didn't want that. I took my girl everywhere. The only time I ran into other dogs was in a very busy provincial park (I was camping and so was half of the province, it was a long weekend  ) and she was 5 months old then.

We also did mostly dirt roads and hiking trails. She did get a few walks in town- just to get her out and about.

Never had an issue with her energy or focus, it also made it easier to train her too.

She also did try picking up rocks but learned quickly that I was having none of that. She was older though (4-6 months old) and understood what no and leave it meant.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> If your puppy is prone to chewing on rocks, he is going to find some to chew on no matter where you go. Chewing on rocks, if not the result of a medical condition, is usually the result of anxiety, frustration, or mere boredom. All of which can be alleviated with adequate physical exercise and mental stimulation.
> 
> Many trainers recommend physical exercise prior to training. A puppy loaded up with pent up energy can have a hard time paying attention.


The layout of my backyard is mostly grass and a decent sized cement patio immediately when you walk outside. She tries to eat rocks but also chews the cement. I didn't realize how many small pieces of cement and rock there are not only around the patio but in the yard in general. 

I can get a lot of her energy out by running her around a park, taking her to a store, playing in the backyard, but at some point we have to walk past some concrete to get back inside or to my car and unless I distract her with a treat she will eventually grab or chew on something.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MT523 said:


> The layout of my backyard is mostly grass and a decent sized cement patio immediately when you walk outside. She tries to eat rocks but also chews the cement. I didn't realize how many small pieces of cement and rock there are not only around the patio but in the yard in general.
> 
> I can get a lot of her energy out by running her around a park, taking her to a store, playing in the backyard, but at some point we have to walk past some concrete to get back inside or to my car and unless I distract her with a treat she will eventually grab or chew on something.


Hmmm. Not sure what you mean by running around at a park, but taking her to a store or playing in the backyard usually don't burn off enough exercise. These little guys can have a lot of energy.

As you stated, she will find something to chew on every where you go. Maybe you can take a toy with you?


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

FarNorthTess said:


> You may be surprised at how many people leave their dogs at home.
> 
> I was one of the few that didn't want that. I took my girl everywhere. The only time I ran into other dogs was in a very busy provincial park (I was camping and so was half of the province, it was a long weekend  ) and she was 5 months old then.
> 
> ...


Nice I will drive around more to see if I can find some good spots. She's still young at 10 weeks and she's getting better in the house and listens well during training but the focus anywhere else right now is pretty low. I'm hoping "leave it" starts to work with rocks overtime, unless I'm missing something. Puppy classes in a week with some good trainers.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Hmmm. Not sure what you mean by running around at a park, but taking her to a store or playing in the backyard usually don't burn off enough exercise. These little guys can have a lot of energy.
> 
> As you stated, she will find something to chew on every where you go. Maybe you can take a toy with you?


So I'll take her to a golf range, a church yard, a human park, anywhere with a lot of grass and bring treats. I'll let her run and sniff around and ask her to sit, down, and come periodically. I'll bring a toy next time. Maybe I need to stay longer or do it more frequent throughout the day?


----------



## Jen H (Jul 26, 2016)

MT523 said:


> Nice I will drive around more to see if I can find some good spots. She's still young at 10 weeks and she's getting better in the house and listens well during training but the focus anywhere else right now is pretty low. I'm hoping "leave it" starts to work with rocks overtime, unless I'm missing something. Puppy classes in a week with some good trainers.


I noticed you said pup is going to training in class in a week? We were always told not until after the Parvo shot (last round) can they really go anywhere. The only dogs I allow mine to interact with are our other 3 and the neighbor dog (my best friends dog). Just wondering.


Mine too, has an issue with loving rocks...even when he is exhausted


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MT523 said:


> So I'll take her to a golf range, a church yard, a human park, anywhere with a lot of grass and bring treats. I'll let her run and sniff around and ask her to sit, down, and come periodically. I'll bring a toy next time. Maybe I need to stay longer or do it more frequent throughout the day?


Yes! She is a high energy breed and she needs to run. Take her out and enjoy her. Don't be in a hurry. She may run, rest a few minutes, and be ready to run again. If you remember, grab your camera and get some pictures too! They grow up very fast.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jen H said:


> I noticed you said pup is going to training in class in a week? We were always told not until after the Parvo shot (last round) can they really go anywhere. The only dogs I allow mine to interact with are our other 3 and the neighbor dog (my best friends dog). Just wondering.
> 
> 
> Mine too, has an issue with loving rocks...even when he is exhausted


I was going to wait for puppy classes. The place I'm going requires all the puppies to be up to date on shots and haven't heard anything negative. How old is your pup?



MineAreWorkingline said:


> Yes! She is a high energy breed and she needs to run. Take her out and enjoy her. Don't be in a hurry. She may run, rest a few minutes, and be ready to run again. If you remember, grab your camera and get some pictures too! They grow up very fast.


Will do


----------



## Jen H (Jul 26, 2016)

Ours is a little over 10 weeks and still has 2 rounds of shot to go through before we go out into the big ol world. Right now, it is our backyard, down the street a bit, and hubs work (cop) but only when there are no other K9's are around. Just to get him out and socialize.


----------

